# Reset domain admin password domain wide?



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,

I'm looking for a simple tool or way to reset my domain admin password domain wide? I have mainly 2003 servers and a couple of 2008 servers. My admin password has been in place for a very long time and some users have learned what it is. Also, can this create alot of other issues if it's changed? Thanks in advance for the help.

Tony


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it's a domain account, then you just change the password once on any connected computer.


----------



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm talking about that admininstrator AD account. So you're saying if I go on a domain server and change it, it should replicate throughout the domain?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

doesn't even have to be a server. It can be any connected pc on the network. It will replicate through AD.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If it's a *domain* account, then any computer that authenticates to the domain can be used to change the password.


----------

